# What are they?



## pak (Oct 6, 2016)

Here are a few I have found over the years in and around Johnson and Washington counties. I am amazed by the knowledge you guys have and would like to know more about what I've got. Thanks


----------



## pak (Oct 6, 2016)

*Another*

Here's another I could not get to attach on my first post


----------



## Willjo (Oct 6, 2016)

The top left is a Morrow Mountain point. the one to the right could be but looks like it has stem damage and could be something else also. The piece of pottery is cord marked pottery. The brown point is a nice piece and there is several styles like that from Kirk Stemmed, Mcintires and south prong creek. Hopefully someone can better I.D. it. The quartz piece is the base off a point.


----------

